# Garden railway realism ?



## Cornyman (Oct 16, 2008)

We have a non-permanent LGB garden layout that enables us to every time experience the joy of building up a set. Then we record our handiwork by lots of photos and filming, striving for maximum realism (so no buildings, fences or garden furniture in sight and no roller coaster speeds).
As we have not yet been able to find any others who use this formula, we would like to make it better known and to propagate its merits.

Please visit us at http://www.thefunnyman.nl


----------

